# UPDATE - cramping, nausea, lower back pain, dizziness, and discharge :(



## smashley

I don't feel too good today. I'm having cramps similar to mentrual cramps, but not the same. My lower back hurts, I feel like I'm going to vomit, I'm a little dizzy, and I'm having discharge (no blood). What should I do?

I've been feeling pretty good for the past couple weeks until today.


----------



## BBonBoard

if your concerned about it then call your doctor. That is what they are paid for. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## smashley

Just called and left message with receptionist. Dr is supposed to call me back. Trying not to be nervous.


----------



## Jessicax5

Sounds like you're coming down with something..... Hope you'll hear from your doctor soon. Hugs!


----------



## Plunky

make sure doc sees you right away. the discharge is concerning. :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDough

Hugs huney, hope the doctor gets back to you asap, if not give them another call, let's hope this is sort soon as. keep us updated

XO


----------



## bluetattoo

Poor you, def go see your doctor or if you're really concerned go to your maternity dept and they can give you the once over. I had something similar with my last pregnancy and it turned out to be a UTI that mutated into something else and needed anti biotics to sort it out. I don't generally go to the doctors much but my friends persuaded me to get checked out and they were right. I went to my maternity dept as it was in the evening and they did some tests and they get the results back quicker than the doctors surgery and it was something nasty. When you're pregnant its not worth taking even the slightest risk. I hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## smashley

Finally heard back from dr. He said drink a lot of fluids, take a hot bath, take two ibuprofen, and call him in the morning. He said if I start bleeding tonight go to ER. If I don't feel better when I talk to him in the morning I'm supposed to go see him.

I thought ibuprofen and hot baths were a no no during pregnancy. Has anyone been told to do this before?


----------



## Ember

I've been told to never take any NSAIDs except acetaminophen during pregnancy, and definitely to avoid hot baths. Maybe a warm bath without staying in more than 10 minutes would be better. If it were me, I would definitely take acetaminophen and not ibuprofen. From what I've found googling, it looks like the second trimester would be the safest time to take ibuprofen, though it is Category C. It is absolutely forbidden during the third though, and strongly not recommended during the first. They say that the occasional dose of ibuprofen in second tri should be fine though. It's totally up to you whether or not to take it right now. I'm just always on the team of better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ember

A heating pad on low wrapped in a towel on your lower back for no more than 10 or 15 minutes at a time might help, too, or a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel.


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: fingers crossed it's nothing and you feel better soon!



smashley said:


> Finally heard back from dr. He said drink a lot of fluids, take a hot bath, take two ibuprofen, and call him in the morning. He said if I start bleeding tonight go to ER. If I don't feel better when I talk to him in the morning I'm supposed to go see him.
> 
> I thought ibuprofen and hot baths were a no no during pregnancy. Has anyone been told to do this before?

Strange. Not sure exactly why he wants you to take ibuprofen and not acetaminophen, though. Ibuprofen is an anti-inflammatory and has other, different qualities so swapping isn't necessarily the thing to do here? But they are category C so it's strange.

As for the hot bath - I agree with Ember, surely he meant a warm bath for less than 10 minutes. If you're worried, take your thermometer in with you and don't let your temp get more than 101 degrees F and you'll be fine.


----------



## smashley

Ember said:


> I've been told to never take any NSAIDs except acetaminophen during pregnancy, and definitely to avoid hot baths. Maybe a warm bath without staying in more than 10 minutes would be better. If it were me, I would definitely take acetaminophen and not ibuprofen. From what I've found googling, it looks like the second trimester would be the safest time to take ibuprofen, though it is Category C. It is absolutely forbidden during the third though, and strongly not recommended during the first. They say that the occasional dose of ibuprofen in second tri should be fine though. It's totally up to you whether or not to take it right now. I'm just always on the team of better safe than sorry.

Yeah, me too. I was planning on taking a warm bath and acetaminophen because I don't want to hurt baby.


----------



## Sherri81

Ibuprofen is used up to about 32 weeks as an anti contraction medication. It is a smooth muscle relaxer, so 600mg a day has been shown to help. And hot baths aren't recommended. Maybe a lukewarm bath would be better. But with the discharge, I would be more worried about some sort of vaginal infection right now; yeast, bacterial vaginosis etc... In which case, having a bath would make that condition 100x worse as it would chage the pH in the vagina, and the water would force the bacteria up higher towards the cervix.

Tylenol is your safest bet at this point for pain.


----------



## tabitha561

I take a hot bath every night. My doctor told me as long as your not sweating then you should be fine.
We take to many precautions while were pregnant it seems. How did they do for millions and millions of years without any of these precautions?


----------



## Ember

Sherri has a point about the effects of the bath on your vagina. Maybe a shower would help, particularly if you aim the water directly at the area that hurts. I set mine on the jet setting and "roll" it over my sore spots and it helps wonders. At the very least, with a bath, it would be better for your pH if you put salt in the water first, or some tea tree oil.


----------



## Ember

tabitha, they didn't have as many healthy babies and mothers often died in childbirth, that's how they did lol.


----------



## bluetattoo

Personally I am not in favour of the Ibuprofen or hot bath advice. Midwives tend to be more on the ball with pregnancy related symptoms and advice than doctors or it certainly seems the case here in the UK. The alternative painkiller and the heat pad recommended by the other poster sounds far more sensible to me. I'd go and see the Dr tomorrow anyway and get checked out for peace of mind , better to be safe than sorry:hugs:


----------



## tabitha561

I guess they had to have a few healthy babys or we wouldnt be here lol


----------



## bluetattoo

They didn't have hot baths or Ibuprofen back then though lol


----------



## bluetattoo

Without modern technology and precautions my first baby and I would no doubt have died in childbirth so as far as I'm concerned they can tell me to stand on one leg for the next 18 weeks and paint myself purple - if it means we both come out of this pregnancy healthy I'll happily do it lol


----------



## Ember

Haha, it's true they didn't have all this stuff we have now. They also relied more on herbal cures, which I have been trying to do more myself. After posting on a thread about the flu, I just remembered some more good advice, which would be garlic and echinacea capsules, two of each three times a day for a week. Garlic is a natural antibiotic so it may help the discharge, and echinacea is an antiviral so it will help if you are coming down with something. They are totally safe for pregnancy, although there are a few that are concerned that if you are late in your pregnancy and at risk for preterm labor that garlic might be contraindicated, but it is a rumor and has not been evidenced. Both garlic and echinacea have been used for centuries to treat all kinds of illnesses.


----------



## bluetattoo

Yes I totally agree with the herbal remedies, they aren't used enough and are very underrated. We have lost a lot of ancient knowledge about these things which is a great shame


----------

